# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  8وزیر با الگوریتم ژنتیک

## vhossein

سلام کسی درباره 8 وزیر به روش الگوریتم ژنتیک چیزی می دونه؟

----------


## soroush_vs

جای این سوال در بخش سی پلاس پلاس نیست باید سوال الگوریتم رو در بخش مربوطه مطرح کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=40

----------

